# Atv in cold temps?



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Seems like some don't mind operating out in the elements. Maybe not as bad as I've imagined. This is a plowsite member,look close,figure it out?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

leigh said:


> Seems like some don't mind operating out in the elements. Maybe not as bad as I've imagined. This is a plowsite member,look close,figure it out?
> View attachment 187532


That's gotta be MJD...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I thought the Viking was banned.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I really don't want to look that close at that. I'm already going blind.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

That's a scary site.  Time for Jenny Craig or Thornton Melon. :laugh:


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Is that a theme picture?


----------

